# Another Vector



## 412 Burgh (Feb 21, 2013)

Well... it's not done but it's progress! only 6 Hours in! I'm obsessed with finishing this thing and putting all the final details in there.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## texkam (Feb 22, 2013)

Six hours with this as a result? If you are expecting to be able to earn any money doing this, forget it. Save your time and farm it out. Spend your time mastering things you can make money at. The problem with illustration and even graphic design production work is it can easily be outsourced to a world of very talented folks who are willing to work for pennies on the dollar. With photography, one must at least be there in person to do the image capture. Of course post production in photography is going this way as well.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 22, 2013)

texkam said:


> Six hours with this as a result? If you are expecting to be able to earn any money doing this, forget it. Save your time and farm it out. Spend your time mastering things you can make money at. The problem with illustration and even graphic design production work is it can easily be outsourced to a world of very talented folks who are willing to work for pennies on the dollar. With photography, one must at least be there in person to do the image capture. Of course post production in photography is going this way as well.



the full 6 hours weren't spent on this one. I did a few other versions which I didn't like.   *Let's keep it polite shall we?  If you have an issue, use the 'Report' button!*


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 22, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> the full 6 hours weren't spent on this one. I did a few other versions which I didn't like. *Please do not quote material which is clearly inappropriate!* .



Aren't you in school for graphic design? If so, tex made themselves look like a total ass. 

Nice work on the vectors. They're tough dude. I couldn't do that.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > the full 6 hours weren't spent on this one. I did a few other versions which I didn't like. *Please do not quote material which is clearly inappropriate!* .
> ...



Yes I'm only into my first semester of the actual Design classes. So I'm not no where near reaching the "mastery" of it. I thought I would just share some work... Didn't need no lectures about vectors or graphic design jobs.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 22, 2013)

Having done a *little* bit of vector design after having the graphic designer's job thrust upon me when they laid off the former graphics person (because they were stark raving mad), I think you're doing just fine.  It's like photography, in the sense that it seems like it takes a long time to really get proficient at the basics, but once you get there, the curve will adjust and you'll find your skills improving at an accelerated rate. 
Take all that with a grain of salt, because your skills are clearly *already* better than mine.  But I really only have to be able to create maps and a few pretty simple vector designs.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 22, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Having done a *little* bit of vector design after having the graphic designer's job thrust upon me when they laid off the former graphics person (because they were stark raving mad), I think you're doing just fine.  It's like photography, in the sense that it seems like it takes a long time to really get proficient at the basics, but once you get there, the curve will adjust and you'll find your skills improving at an accelerated rate.
> Take all that with a grain of salt, because your skills are clearly *already* better than mine.  But I really only have to be able to create maps and a few pretty simple vector designs.



Thank you for the input! 

I'm working on a project for university relations. It's a map for people with disabilities to give them a map for the best parking locations and friendly building access. I think the cause is a really good one and can't wait to start on the project!


----------



## texkam (Feb 23, 2013)

> Well... it's not done but it's progress! only 6 Hours in!





> the full 6 hours weren't spent on this one. I did a few other versions which I didn't like.


My comment was constructive and based on your original statement and I'll stand by it based on that info. Now it appears you are changing your story. Because you are spending someone's money being a design student (and not an english student) I would think you would be quite interested in hearing about real world issues, so I'll give you more constructive critique base on the new info you have provided. If that bothers you, click through and continue with your life. No harm, no foul.

First a little background. I have a BFA in Art Studio / Visual Communication Design. I have been doing graphic design and photography professionally for 35 years, give or take. I have taught graphic design at the collegiate level. Specifically, I have done vector illustration for products that have been marketed worldwide including Harley-Davidson and John Deere licensed products. I've also produced vector work for clients that include: Pizza Hut, Taco Bell, KFC, Starbucks, Neiman Marcus to name just a few.

As far as your post is concerned. Your work is primitive at best. Your shapes lack a sense of smoothness and polish, resulting in grotesque features particularly in the facial area. The combination of shape and stroke elements in the face also contributes to this. The way you chose to render certain features, namely the nose is poorly thought out and poorly executed. Your choice of hues for shading is inconsistent. 14 layers seems like a lot for such a simple illustration, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, not being able to examine your graphic hygiene for this file.

If you are indeed a student with aspirations of doing this professionally, you must get much better and faster to be marketable in today's world. For as I mentioned before, you will be competing with an entire world of talent that will work for a fraction of what you will want to command. Trust me, I know this first hand. If you are taking this class because you must have it to expose yourself to this discipline, that's fine, you'll learn a lot. Hopefully it will teach you a valuable lesson, which is seek out professional talent in areas where you are not proficient. I think you realized this when you tried to create your own website.

I hope you take all this in the light it was given, to help you improve your craft and/or make good business decisions, not to be a dick. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 23, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback but when you come at me almost attacking me in the first post I don't take to it lightly. I understand creatives is a hard place to find a good job wether it's photography, graphic design, web design or whatever it may be. But I do aspire to be a graphic designer but the way the assignment is set up its suppose to look cartoonish and not be perfectly flawless. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhh.

I don't think it's fair to expect the quality of someone who has done this for 35 years, out of someone who I believe is taking his first class in this. WTF?!
Sh!t. It took me a long time to get where I am at in my career. If someone judged my stuff when I took my first metals class... by what someone who has done it for forty years...holy hell?!

It'd be different if Burgh was claiming he was the second coming of graphic design...


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2013)

What's your vector Victor?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhh.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to expect the quality of someone who has done this for 35 years, out of someone who I believe is taking his first class in this. WTF?!
> Sh!t. It took me a long time to get where I am at in my career. If someone judged my stuff when I took my first metals class... by what someone who has done it for forty years...holy hell?!
> ...



Word. +2 interwebs.


----------



## androostain (Feb 23, 2013)

Cool vector work mate, don't listen to the unnecessary criticism, get your head down with projects like this and you will soon get a good handle on the software, practice makes perfect. Illustrator is a great programme to have in your skill set.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 23, 2013)

So Tex has been in this field for several years, he sees someone post a work in progress, and the first thing he says is basically to get out of the field because he won't make money?   Lol....okkkkk.  oh wait, then he says he is trying to help the OP improve and is not trying to be a dick. 

Tex, do me a favor and don't try to "help" me at all.


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2013)

I hate it when people throw out the "I've been doing this for 50 years argument". All that means is that you have bad habits and are unwilling to change or adapt.


----------

